# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  مذكرة فى جناية مخدرات قضى فيها بالبراءة  سعيد عبد الحميد المحامى

## lawyer66

محكمة جنايات القاهرة
الدائرة الثامنة جنوب
مذكرةبالدفاع والدفوعفى الجناية رقم    لسنة 2008   ثان القاهرة جلسنة       كلى شرق القاهرةجلسة   22/3 / 2009وطلب الدفاع الحاضر مع المتهم وبحق البراءة مما منسوب اليه تاسيسا على :-
1- الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش وماتلاهما من اجراءات لانتفاء وجود حالة من     حالات التلبس والمنصوص عليها حصرا بنص المادة 30 من ق   أ ، ج
2- الدفع بعدم تصور حدوث الواقعة على النحو المبين بالاوراق 
3- انفراد محرر المحضر بالشهادة حجبه القوة المرافقة رغم ظهورها على مسرح الاحداث
4 -  قصور التحقيقات لعدم سماع سلطة التحقيق شهود نفى للواقعة وخلو المحضر من وجود معاينة لمكان ضبط الأحراز المنسوبة للمتهم بالمخالفة لما إشترطته المادة (31) إجراءات جنائية
5- الدفع ببطلان الدليل المستمد من تقرير المعمل الكيماوي لكون المخدر المقول بضبطه وتحريزه غير المخدرالذي صار تحليله
وذلك لمغايرة الوزن الذي قام به محرر المحضر عن الوزن الوارد بتقرير المعمل الكيماوي

1-   الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش وماتلاهما من اجراءات لانتفاء وجود حالة من حالات التلبس والمنصوص عليها حصرا بنص المادة 30 من ق أ ، جالسيد الرئيس -------   حضرات السادة المستشارين الاجلاء
تتفق غالبية الفقه والقضاء انه لا يجوز لمامور الضبط القضائي القبض علي احد اوتفتيشه بغير امرصادر من السلطة المختصة او وجود حالة من حالات التلبس والمنصوص عليها علي سبيل الحصر بنص المادة 30 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية
ومن المستقر عليه ان حالة التلبس حالة عينية تلازم الجريمة وليس شخص مرتكبها وهي تستوجب ان يشاهدها مامور الضبط القضائي بنفسه اويدركها بحاسة من حواسه 
 ولا يغنيه عن ذلك تلقي نبأها من طريق الغير شاهدا كان فقد تكون الرواية كاذبة فتصير الاجراءات التي اتخذها مامور الضبط القضائي غير مستندة الي اساس من القانون
وقد قضت محكمة النقض بأن (التلبس الذى ينتج أثره القانوني مشروط بأن يجئ اكتشافه عن سبيل قانوني مشروع ، ولا يعد كذلك إذا كان قد كشف عنه إجراء باطل كالدخول غير القانوني لمنزل المتهم .  الطعن رقم 1391 لسنة 29 ق جلسة 18/1/1960 
السيد الرئيس ---------  حضرات السادة المستشارين الاجلاء
لقد سطر السيد محرر المحضر روايته من فصلين
الفصل الاول  - عندما اورد بمحضر الضبط انه اثاء مروره تقابل مع احد الاشخاص 
*-**وعندما سئل عن هذا الشخص فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة  (ص 4 سطر 25  )* 
*-**اجاب انه شخص مجهول وهو لايعرفه ولا يعرف اسمه ---*
*-** اذن هو ليس مصدر سرى كما جاء بقائمة ادلة الثبوت* 
*هذا الشخص المجهول  ابلغه حسب زعمه بتواجد المتهم بجوار مكتب البريد ويقوم بالاتجار بالمواد المخدرة* 
* وسماه له باسم شهرته ---- ووصفه له وصفا دقيقا ---* 
* وفى ذلك دليل لاشك فيه ان ذلك الشخص يعرف المتهم تمام المعرفة  ---- وربما اراد الكيد به* 
*وبعد ان قام السيد محرر المحضر بالتوجه الي ذلك المكان* 
*فاذا به يثبت في محضره انه* 
*قد شاهد المتهم وهو يقوم بالبيع في واقعة غريبة لا تتفق مع العقل اوالمنطق فكيف استبان لسيادته ذلك ----!!           وكيف تأكد ان المتهم يقوم بالبيع*
*  فهل كان المتهم يعلن عن سلعته بطريقة علنية* 
*ام ان سيادته قد شاهد شيئا ما لانعلمه ان المتهم يقوم  بالبيع لم يثبته سيادته بالاوراق ولا في شاهدته امام النيابة العامة*
* ثم اورد سيادته  بان وما ان شاهدونا نقترب منهم بسيارة الشرطة حتي قام كلا منهما بالفرار*
* والسؤال سيدي الرئيس علي فرض غير صحيح مما اورده محرر المحضر في هذه الجزئية* 
*من يشاهد من اولا ؟؟*
*القادم بسيارة الشرطة  ام المتهمان الواقفان في شارع عمومي    ---* 
*الم ينتبه اى منهما الى قدوم سيارة الشرطة*
*الم يكن لهما من الوقت ماهو كاف حتى يتخلصا مما معهما من مادة مخدرة*
*ثم ياخذنا السيد محرر المحضر الي الفصل الثانى من روايته* 
*وهو ان كلا المتهمان قد قام بالفرار إلا انه تتبعهما* 
*واستطاع ان يقبض عليهما بنفسه ص 5 سطر24*
*ونسى تماما المتهم الاول والذى بدأ به روايته وكأنه لايعرفه* 
*فقد اثبت بمحضر الضبط بعد ان قبض على المتهمان* 
*وبسؤال احدهما تبين انه يدعي امير نبيل ----- محضر الضبط السطر 9*
*والذى قرر له بقيامه بشراء قطعة من مادة الحشيش المخدر بمبلغ 140 جنيه* 
*من الشخص الثانى وقدمها له --!      اى ان محرر المحضر لايعرف المتهم الاول*
*معني ذلك سيدي الرئيس --- حضرات السادة المستشارين*
*ان السيد محرر المحضر عندما قام بالقبض علي المتهمين لم يكن يعلم المتهم الاول* 
*والذي افاده ذلك الشخص المجهول الذى تقابل معه  باسمه واوصافه ومكان تواجده -- !*
*ويكون ما اثبته سيادته باول محضر الضبط يخالف ما اثبته سيادته عند القبض على المتهمين* 
*اذن سيدي الرئيس --- حضرات السادة المستشارين*
* نحن امام فرضين لاثالث لهما*
*الفرض الاول*
*ان السيد محرر المحضر قد اورد رواية كاذبة بغرض اختلاق حالة من حالات التلبس تبيح له سلطتى القبض والتفتيش وانه بذلك قد خرج عن اطار المشروعية * 
*وبالتالى فان ماقام به يد باطلا   ------    ومابنى على باطل فهو باطل*
*الفرض الثانى*
*ان السيد محرر المحضر قد اورد رواية صحيحة  * 
*ولكنها تقوم على غير اساس من القانون فقد تلقى نبأ الجريمة عن الغير فضلا عن انه لم يشاهدها او يدركها بنفسه وبالتالى لا توجد حالة من حالات التلبس والمنصوص عليها على سبيل الحصر بالمادة 30 أ ج*
* ويكون القبض والتفتيش  قد قاما على اجراء باطل   --  ومابنى على باطل فهو باطل*
*ويضحي الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش وما تلاهما من اجراءات يقوم على اساس سليم ويصادف صحيح القانون* 

*2**- الدفع بعدم تصور حدوث الواقعة على النحو المبين بالاوراق**السيد الرئيس ------- حضرات السادة المستشارين الاجلاء*
*ان الواقعة على النحو المبين بالاوراق لاتتفق مع العقل او المنطق للاسباب الاتية*
*1-**انه من غير المتصور ان يقف المتهم على قارعة الطريق ويقوم ببيع المواد المخدرة وكأنها دعوة صريحة منه لحضور رجال الشرطة والقبض عليه وهو الموصوف بالحيطة والحزر*
*2-**ومن غير المتصور ان يقر المتهم الثانى على نفسه بشرائه مادة مخدرة من المتهم الاول وان يقدمها لمحرر المحضر وكأنها دعوة صريحة منه لمحرر المحضر للقبض عليه*
*3-**ومن غير المتصور ايضا ان يتعرف محرر المحضر على كنه المادة المخدرة التى قد قدمها له المتهم الثانى من رائحتها وهى مغلفة ( بسولفان ) وتقرير المعمل الكيماوي اكد ان الحرز المرسل اليه قطعة بنية مغلفة فكيف استبان لسيادته ان يشتم رائحة الحشيش وهي مغلفة* 
*4-**تعمد محرر المحضر تجهيل الأحراز , وبيان**أوصافها ووزنها , علاوة على ماأثبته المعمل الجنائى من تناقض فيما توصل إليه من**نتائج , وبين ما قرره محرر محضر الضبط 0*
*5-** ان محرر المحضر في سبيل اسباغ شرعية  ذائفة ومحاولة منه لخلق حالة من حالات التلبس اورد بمحضر الضبط ان المتهم الثاني امير نبيل قد قدم له قطعة من مخدر الحشيش اقر له بانه قد قام بشراءها من المتهم الاول وفي تحقيقات النيابة العامة ص 6 سأله السيد وكيل النائب العام* 
*س- وهل قمت بادراك كنية القطعة التي قدمها لك ؟*
*ج- ايوة لانه اول مقدمها لي عرفت انها حشيش  وكان باين من ريحتها علما بان السيد وكيل النائب العام بصفحة 10 بتحقيقات النيابة العامة اثبت الاتى بفض الحرز 24/ 3  مخدرات فتبين ان بداخله مادة داكنة اللون مغلفة ( سولفان ) وتقرير المعمل الكيماوي اكد ان الحرز المرسل اليه قطعة بنية مغلفة فكيف استبان لسيادته ان يشتم رائحة الحشيش وهي مغلفة  -----   وعليه*
* يضحي الدفع بعدم تصور حدوث الواقعة على النحو المبين بالاوراق دفعا صحيحا ويحق للدفاع معه طلب الحكم ببراءة المتهم**

*
*3- انفراد محرر المحضر بالشهادة حجبه القوة المرافقة رغم ظهورها على مسرح الاحداث**السيد الرئيس ------- حضرات السادة المستشارين الاجلاء*
*الثابت برواية شاهد الاثبات انه كان يرافقه قوة من الشرطة لا يتذكر اسماءهم رغم ان الواقعة حسب زعمه حدثت 8/12/2008 وان شهادته امام النيابة العامة كانت فى ذات اليوم8/12/2008  كما انه حجبهم جميعا عن الادلاء بشهادتهم فلا يتصور عقلا ان يكون هو الوحيد الذى شاهد الواقعة دون مما معه من قوة مرافقة وحجبه افراد القوة المرافقين له وهم المرافقين له في عملية القبض وفى جميع الاجراءات التي اتخذت ضد المتهم كانت تحت بصرهم  ويعد حجبهم جميعا عن الشهادة يحسر بلاشك الثقة  في شهادة الضابط  المنفرد وحده بالشهادة دون سواه* 
*-**وقد قضت محكمة النقض بأنه* 
*يكفى أن يتشكك القاضى فى صحة إسناد التهمة**إلى المتهم كى يقضى له بالبراءة، إذ ملاك الأمر كله .يرجع إلى وجدانه ما دام أن**الظاهر أنه أحاط بالدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة وأقام قضاءه على أسباب تحمله  وكان يبين من**الحكم المطعون فيه أنه بعد أن بين واقعة الدعوى وعرض . لأقوال شاهد الإثبات وسائر**عناصر الدعوى بما يكشف عن تمحيصه لها والإحاطة بظروفها وبأدلة الاتهام فيها**خلص إلى أن أقوال الشاهد محل شك للأسباب التى أوردها فى قوله "وحيث أن**المحكمة يساورها الشك فى رواية شاهد الواقعة أنه أشتم رائحة المخدر تنبعث من المكان**الذى كان المتهمون يجلسون فيه . . . . ذلك أن الثابت من الأوراق أن الحجر الذى**يحتوى على المادة المخدرة المحترقة به احتراق جزئي بحيث لا يمكن أن تطمئن المحكمة**إلى انبعاث دخان كثيف منه يشتم منه رائحته المخدر خاصة وأن المتهمين كانوا يجلسون**فى العراء ولما كان أساس قيام الضابط بتفتيش المتهمين وضبط المخدر هو حالة التلبس**بالجريمة التى استند إليها الضابط وإذ كانت المحكمة قد ساورها الشك فى توافر هذه**الحالة فمن ثم فإن الدفع المبدي ببطلان القبض والتفتيش يكون على سند صحيح من**القانون بما يبطله ويبطل الدليل المستمد منه وهى أسباب سائغة تؤدى إلى النتيجة**التى انتهى إليها الطعن رقم 2383 لسنة 50 ق جلسة** 15/1/1981)
**ومماسبق يكون للدفاع وبحق طلب الحكم للمتهم بالبراءة مستندا بانفراد محرر المحضر بالشهادة حجبه القوة المرافقة*

*4 -  قصور التحقيقات لعدم سماع سلطة التحقيق شهود نفى للواقعة وخلو المحضر من وجود معاينة لمكان ضبط الأحراز المنسوبة للمتهم بالمخالفة لما إشترطته المادة (31) إجراءات جنائية**السيد الرئيس ------- حضرات السادة المستشارين الاجلاء*
*تنص المادة (31) إجراءات**جنائية على أنه (يجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي فى حالة التلبس بجناية أو جنحة أن**ينتقل فوراً إلى محل الواقعة ويعاين الآثار المادية للجريمة ويحافظ عليها ، ويثبت**حالة الأشخاص ، وكل ما يفيد كشف الحقيقة ويسمع أقوال من كان حاضراُ ، أو من يمكن**الحصول منه على إيضاحات فى شان الواقعة ومرتكبها**.
-* *ويجب عليه أن يخطر النيابة**العامة فوراً بانتقاله ويجب على النيابة العامة بمجرد إخطارها بجناية متلبس بها**الانتقال فوراً إلى محل الواقعة )* *
**ويرى الدكتور مأمون سلامة , أن**المعاينة هى إجراء بمقتضاه ينتقل المحقق إلى مكان وقوع الجريمة ليشاهد بنفسه ويجمع**الأثار المتعلقة بالجريمة وكيفية وقوعها , وكذا الأشياء الأخرى التى تفيد فى كشف**الحقيقة* *
**                             (الإجرائات الجنائية معلقا عليها بالفقه والقضاء – د/ مأمون**سلامة ص 344 وما بعدها**(*
*وعلى هذا تكون المعاينة دليل مباشرا أو عام**بالنظر الى أن المحقق يلمس بنفسه العناصر المادية التى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة**0
**والواقع أن كون مأمور الضبط القضائي هو من يقرر وجود وكفاية**المظاهر الخارجية أمر يتسم بخطورة مفرطة مردها خشية سوء التقدير أو سوء القصد ،**ولذا فقد الزم نص المادة 31 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية مأمور الضبط القضائي فى**الجرائم المتلبس بها (جناية – جنحة) أن ينتقل فورا إلى محل الواقعة ويجري المعاينات**اللازمة ويثبت ما تخلف عن الجريمة من أثار مادية وكذا حالة الأشخاص والإمكان ومرد**هذا الإلزام أو الغاية منه إحداث نوع من الرقابة على مأمور الضبط ، لأن الآثار التي**تتخلف عن الجريمة وكذا حالة الأشخاص والأماكن والتي يثبتها مأمور الضبط بمحضرة هي**التي تنبئ بصدق عن وجود حالة تلبس بالجريمة من عدمها 0**
-**ومن المفهوم أن عدم**إدراك مأمور الضبط القضائى ووكلاء النائب العام الأهمية التى تمثلها معاينة مكان**الضبط , يؤدى الى إهمال جميع الأدلة التى تؤيد صحة إرتكاب المتهم للجريمة كما أن**عدم نقل الصورة الحقيقية لمكان الضبط بدقة يؤدى الى نفس النتيجة , ومن ناحية أخرى**فعدم الإهتماكم بنقل الأثار المادية , أو حدوث إختلافات فيما بين مأمور الضبط**القضائى من حيث ما أثبته فى محضر جمع الإستدلال , وما أثبته وكيل النيابة فى محضر**التحقيق يؤدى الى البراءة 0**
**(**الأسباب الشائعة لآحكام البراءة فى قضايا**المخدرات – صفوت درويش – طبعة 1989)**
-**وبالرجوع الى محضر التحقيقات نجد أن**النيابة العامة قد أغفلت إجراء المعاينة الازمة لمكان الضبط وفق ماإشترطته المادة** (31)* *إجراءات , الأمر الذى يكون معه حريا الحكم للمتهم بالبراءة*

*5- الدفع ببطلان الدليل المستمد من تقرير المعمل الكيماوي لكون المخدر المقول بضبطه وتحريزه غير المخدرالذي صار تحليله**وذلك لمغايرة الوزن الذي قام به محرر المحضر عن الوزن الوارد بتقرير المعمل الكيماوي*
*السيد الرئيس ------- حضرات السادة المستشارين الاجلاء*
*لما كان من المقرر في اصول المحاكمات  الجنائية والتي اطرد قضاء محكمة النقض علي ارسائها انه " متي كان الفرق بين وزن المخدرعند ضبطة ووزنه عند تحليله فرقا ملحوظا فان ما دفع به الطاعن من دلالة هذا الفارق البين علي الشك في التهمة انما هو دفاع يشهد له الواقع ويسانده في ظاهر دعواه --------- ومن ثم فقد كان يتعين على المحكمة ان تحقق هذا الدفاع الجوهري في صورة الدعوة بلوغا الي غاية الامر في ، او ترد عليه بما ينفيه ، اما وقد سكتت عنه ايرادا له وردا عليه فان حكمها يكون قاصر البيان واجب النقض والاحالة "  ( مجموعة القواعد القانونية س 20 ق 225 ص 1142 )*

*وقد قضت محكمة النقض بأنه (ومن حيث أن**الثابت من محضر جلسة المحكمة أن المدافع عن الطاعن أثار دفاعا مؤداه أن وزن**المضبوطات ثلاثة جرامات بينما وزن ما تم تحليله فى المعامل الكيماوية جرام ونصف** .* *لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من المفردات المضمومة أن وزن المخدر المضبوط ثلاثة جرامات**وفقا للثابت فى محضر تحقيق النيابة ومحضر**الضبط بينما الثابت فى تقرير**المعامل الكيماوية أن وزن المخدر جرام ونصف ، وكان الفرق بين وزن المخدر عند ضبطه**ووزنه عند تحليله ملحوظا، فإن ما دفع به الطاعن عن دلاله هذا الفارق البين على الشك**فى التهمة إنما هو دفاع يشهد له الواقع ويسانده وكان يتعين على المحكمة أن تحقق هذا**الدفاع الجوهري في صورة الدعوى بلوغا إلى غابة الأمر فيه أو ترد عليه بما ينفيه ،**أما وقد سكتت وأغفلت الرد عليه فإن حكمها يكون مشوبا بالقصور مما يوجب نقضه الإعادة)**
)* *الطعن رقم 4540 لسنة 58 ق - جلسة 7/12/1988**(

**لما كان  ما تقدم  وكان وزن المخدر*
*كما ورد بمحضرالضبط ان المضبوطات قد وزنت ثلاثون جرام (30 جرام ) بميزان القسم*
*وتقرير المعمل الكيماوي والذي يفيد ان الاحراز المرسلة للبحث عبارة  عن* 
*1 - مظروف بداخله ثلاث قطع من مادة بنية تشبه مادة الحشيش المخدر والتي وزنت قائمة علي ميزان النيابة الحساس ( 21 جرام )* 
*2 -  مظروف بداخله قطعة بنية اللون ( مغلفة سولفان ) وتشبه مادة الحشيش والتي وزنت قائما علي ميزان النيابة الحساس( 9 جرام ) * 
*الفحص والنتيجة**اولا : الحرز الاول في المظروف الذي بداخله ثلاث قطع من المادة المخدرة وزنت (12.50 جرام ) اثنا عشر جراما وخمسون سنتجرام ----------- وليس21 جرام * 

*ثانيا : الحرز في المظروف الثاني بداخله قطعة بنية ( مغلفة سولفان شفاف ) وزنت 6.75 جرام ستة جرام وخمسة و سبعون سنتجرام --------------- وليس 9 جرام*
*فلما كان ذلك كذلك وكان الفرق بين وزن المخدر عند ضبطه ووزنه عند تحليله فرقا ملحوظا فان ما دفع به المتهم بان ما صار تحريزه غير ما صار تحليله يضحي قائما علي سند صحيح سواء من الواقع او القانون ويشهد لإنكار المتهم حيازة هذا المخدر ويضحي الاتهام بغير دليل صحيح يقوم عليه الامر الذي يتعين معه القضاء ببراءة المتهم مما نسب اليه * 
*لذلك**وبناءا على ما أبديناه من دفاع ودفوع , نلتمس**من عدالة المحكمة الحكم ببراءة المتهم مما نسب إليه**سعيد عبد الحميد محمود**المحامى*

----------

